# Reformed Bible College Now Kuyper College



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 2, 2006)

From the _Detroit News_, April 22, 2006:



> Reformed Bible College renamed for Dutch theologian
> 
> GRAND RAPIDS TOWNSHIP -- Students who attended Reformed Bible College on Thursday found themselves enrolled at Kuyper College on Friday.
> 
> ...


----------

